# Pork jerky



## potsieko (Feb 6, 2017)

Made an approx. 4 lbs batch of pork jerky last night during the "big game". Marinated in Allegro Hot & Spicy marinade for 48 hours - patted dry and hung for an hour at approx. 110 degrees to dry. Smoked with oak for about 4 hours and hung to cool for an hour. Not as good as my last batch of jerky (beef rump roast), but still not bad.













IMG_1706.JPG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_1711.JPG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_1714.JPG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_1717.PNG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_1728.JPG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


----------



## tropics (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks good I have a loin to cut tomorrow.Did you use cure in the jerky?

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd chew on that!

Like the others have asked, what cut of meat and how did you season/cure?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks pretty good from here!

Al


----------



## potsieko (Feb 7, 2017)

I used a loin - cut roughly 3/16" - marinade was Allegro Hot & Spicy ($3.50/bottle down here) - no cure. This is only my second time making jerky, and I figured that cutting the meat that thin and smoking it would eliminate the need for cure. If I'm wrong - someone please correct me! First batch was beef, and I kept a piece at work in my desk drawer for two weeks - it tasted as good as the first day! 

As previously stated - any opinions/constructive criticism are welcome.....but please be gentle! HAHA!


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2017)

Potsieko said:


> I used a loin - cut roughly 3/16" - marinade was Allegro Hot & Spicy ($3.50/bottle down here) - no cure. This is only my second time making jerky, and I figured that cutting the meat that thin and smoking it would eliminate the need for cure. If I'm wrong - someone please correct me! First batch was beef, and I kept a piece at work in my desk drawer for two weeks - it tasted as good as the first day!
> 
> As previously stated - any opinions/constructive criticism are welcome.....but please be gentle! HAHA!


We like to use cure when smoking at the lower temps.Its a food safety 

Check out some of the jerky threads,I have a Loin I will be prepping in a little while

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2017)

Potseiko, morning.....   Using cure #1 at 1 tsp per 5#'s, will give the meat a ham color and ham/bacon flavor...   It will also protect from/kill any botulism that may grow in the oxygen depleted environment smoke creates....  
I recently made some pork jerky and I think it needs some additional spiciness to compete with beef jerky..  I made a Korean type jerky...  What I did is in the link below...

Your jerky looks really good....   Keep experimenting ....  Good things will happen.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/256150/korean-bbq-pork-jerky-time


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks good, How's the spice level?


----------



## scrantny (Feb 7, 2017)

So is Cure actually needed if you get the temps high enough to cook the meat instead of a low temp dehydration?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 7, 2017)

scrantny said:


> So is Cure actually needed if you get the temps high enough to cook the meat instead of a low temp dehydration?


No cure needed if you cook the meat at a higher temp.     4-140 rule.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2017)

c farmer said:


> No cure needed if you cook the meat at a higher temp.     4-140 rule.



Whatcha you talking bout Adam? 4-140? 

I use cure in my jerky. It's cheap and honestly there's no reason not to. It's not going to make jerky shelf
Stable but it will help keep the bad bugs off your jerky during the smoking/drying process. 

Here's what the USDA has to say about making jerky. 

https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...at-preparation/jerky-and-food-safety/CT_Index


----------



## scrantny (Feb 8, 2017)

what would actually make jerky "shelf stable" ? When jerky is made for purchase in the stores why is it not refriderated and on the counter or in sealed bags on a display rack?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2017)

scrantny said:


> what would actually make jerky "shelf stable" ? When jerky is made for purchase in the stores why is it not refriderated and on the counter or in sealed bags on a display rack?


SC, morning.....   below is the steps manufacturers must follow to insure shelf stability....     It's a boring read but, there are steps cited that outline what they do... 

Click on this link....

http://meathaccp.wisc.edu/Model_Haccp_Plans/assets/heat_ss/Heat Treated Shelf Stable Model.pdf


----------



## potsieko (Feb 8, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Looks good, How's the spice level?


The spice level is perfect. It has a little red pepper kick, but a smooth smokey taste calms that down. I'm starting to like it more as I eat more of it! At first, I thought I possibly smoked it too much - but that taste has mellowed out some over the last couple days. I'm already looking for my next piece of meat to jerk....


----------



## 4 seasons jerky (Feb 8, 2017)

Great photos of the pork jerky! Have you tried making bacon jerky? Was wondering if there are any difference as far as the process. I have a craft jerky website at www.4seasonsjerky.com with currently 9 flavors including beef and turkey, but wanna add pork. I'd love some insight.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2017)

PS, Fine looking jerky!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 8, 2017)

Good looking jerky! I recently did my first batch of pork and just love it.


----------

